# DLA andconcession



## grahams mum (Feb 6, 2009)

i was looking for some theme park in italy for our summer holiday and when i check on the prices  i was amazed  to see the disable children and carer do not have to pay  or good reduction for carer and free for disable child  so if anyone ges abroad is worth taking the DLA letter with them or check on internet at least something positive from diabetes once in a while


----------



## Copepod (Feb 7, 2009)

Just a thought - Do children pay lower entry fees than adults anyway?  Are there special prices for family tickets? Would you let any child go round a theme park on their own? However, if the theme park does offer free entry to disabled children, then worth asking them what evidence they want to see - and perhaps carry a translation into local language with the letter. It's very unlikely that you would have a "Blue Badge", as it's associated with restricted mobility, basically equivalent to Higher Rate Mobility (only available to children over 3 years), while children over 5 years are sometimes awarded Lower Rate Mobility, if they need to be accompanied outdoors. "Blue Badge" is recognised throughout European Union as an indicator of physical difficulty in walking/

Generally, concessions for disabled people are for those who couldn't go without a carer - generally adults, who could otherwise go alone.


----------



## grahams mum (Feb 7, 2009)

my son has a blue badge because of other problems connected with his diabetes but iam sure in other country they will understand  the DLA letter for medium and lower disabilities rate i  think diabetes will be classified as a disability in eu as well


----------



## Caroline (Mar 3, 2009)

Some places under 5's go free, and in some palces children are cheaper. Many places you can get family ticketts so it pays to go with friends to get in even if you split once through the gate.

Another thing to remember when visiting theme parks with children is some rides have a height/size restriction. Children under a certain height are not allowed on some rides for their safety.


----------

